# longest burning wood



## fracwilt (May 25, 2012)

i am planning on smoking my fist boston butt this weekend, i plan on only using the wood that i have. i have plenty of hickory, pecan, assorted oaks, red maple, green ash, wild black cherry. which wood would be best for retaining heat/coals the longest. i would assume the hickory because it is so dense. any help would be greatly appreciated. oh, it's a SFB, medium size smoker i made.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 25, 2012)

Hickory, pecan or one of the oaks.


----------



## bruno994 (May 25, 2012)

I used a mix of oak and hickory this past weekend and I felt like it gave me a better burn time than the usual mesquite and oak mix I use..


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2012)

fracwilt , best for you would be Hickory and the Oaks. Lots of BTU's in each of them, I have an Off-set and use this method of firing:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122166/longest-burning-wood  .

Have fun and...


----------



## fracwilt (May 25, 2012)

thanks guys. i think i'll do a mixture of hickory, oak, and a little pecan. haven't used any pecan yet, been itchin to though! btw, i found a guy on craigslist giving away oak, hickory, and maple. says he runs a tree trimming company and doesn't have time to mess with firewood. says he's got two dump truck loads worth!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  i'll be loadin up tomorrow! i check craigslist frequently, there's at least one post a week under the "free" section where someone is offering free firewood, limbs, trees to be cut up etc...


----------

